

JQuery help? Please? :) - nicolasme

Hello guys, i'm making a html5 website the thing is that i have a &#60;nav&#62; menu and i want to fadein and switch the content of the respective &#60;article&#62; when clicked on the &#60;nav&#62; do you guys know a plugin or something? thank you :)
======
johnnyn
You will have much better luck getting an answer at Stack Overflow or just
Googling your question.

~~~
nicolasme
going to do that right now, thank you c:

------
arkitaip
This is basic jquery stuff, no plugins needed
<http://api.jquery.com/category/events/> <http://api.jquery.com/fadeToggle/>

~~~
nicolasme
I'm very new on jQuery so i'll try to make it by myself, thank you :)

